# How to Hide Mask in Adjustment Brush



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a feeling this is operator error but I can't find an answer.

When I enable the ADJUSTMENT BRUSH (just started playing with it)  and paint an area, the mask appears. I make adjustments using the slider but I can't toggle off the mask to see the adjustments. 

When I paint, the mask is red. If I toggle 'Show selected Mask Overlay' off, it turns yellow. I can use shift-O to go through the colours but not mask off. 

I have DEVELOP opened on one screen and a secondary screen on. The mask always show on the secondary as yellow even after clicking on DONE for the adjustment brush.

Thanks for any guidance


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 4, 2019)

Check page 252 of your Classic book - hit just 'O' and see what that does (should just turn the Overlay Mask off)


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 4, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> hit just 'O' and see what that does



Paul, that has the same affect as turning the mask on/off. It just changes colour. I've been through the book and the forums before posting but I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 4, 2019)

Had similar problem recently.  Turned out that one of the <Shift> keys on my keyboard was stuck in the down position so "o" was really <Shift+o> which just changes the mask color.  Type something and see if it's all caps.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 5, 2019)

Califdan said:


> Type something and see if it's all caps


Thanks for the idea but nope


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 5, 2019)

Attached is an illustration of what I'm experiencing. I've shut down the secondary display for this test.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 5, 2019)

What happens if you set your Temp slider to 0?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2019)

Yep. Your image changes color under the brush, because you paint with a large Temperature correction towards yellow.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 5, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> because you paint with a large Temperature correction towards yellow



Thanks Johan. I have no idea of how that got set but realize it is somehow user error. When I opened the brush and saw the settings, I assume it was an inheritance of some sort. As I mentioned, I'm new to the adjustment brush. After your comment I went back to the FAQ and saw all sliders were 0 in Fig 12.4.3.

All works as advertised now.


----------

